# Tradimenti atipici.



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:

1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?

2) Farsi le pippe costituisce tradimento?

3) Flirtare senza andare al dunque costituisce tradimento?

Avevo detto un paio, poi sono tre. Vabè.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:
> 
> 1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?
> 
> ...


fai tutte e tre le cose?


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Secondo*

Secondo me solo la seconda...e anche metalmente....insomma un professionista del mestiere manuale...!!


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me solo la seconda...e anche metalmente....insomma un professionista del mestiere manuale...!!


dici?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Ma tu che idea hai del tradimento? Secondo te quando e' Tradimento?

Realmente mi lasciate basita!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:
> 
> 1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?
> 
> ...


sì però andateci piano con queste domande esistenziali tutte in una volta...
lasciateci il tempo di riflettere, pensare...
quesiti  così hanno bisogno di tempo per non essere presi sottogamba


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

boh. però per risondere alla domanda direi che la 2 non sono corna.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì però andateci piano con queste domande esistenziali tutte in una volta...
> lasciateci il tempo di riflettere, pensare...
> quesiti così hanno bisogno di tempo per non essere presi sottogamba


vedrai che era un test trabocchetto, tipo quello delle tre palline nel film il mostro


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Anna*

Ho una certa dimestichezza...io i pipparoli li riconosco a distanza....!!


----------



## tatitati (7 Ottobre 2008)

solo la due sì


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Ottobre 2008)

prova a rigirarti la domanda: se tu 'subissi' da tua moglie/marito la prima o la terza cosa (*) ti sentiresti bene o male? tradito o no?

(*) magari le pippe lascimole stare...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì però andateci piano con queste domande esistenziali tutte in una volta...
> lasciateci il tempo di riflettere, pensare...
> quesiti  così hanno bisogno di tempo per non essere presi sottogamba


Guarda oggi realmente non credo di riuscire a resistere... fortuna hanno messo la censura automatica


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*poi*

Che poi dipende...se te le fai le pippe o le fai.....in quel caso cambia....


----------



## tatitati (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi dipende...se te le fai le pippe o le fai.....in quel caso cambia....


oh sì molto


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu che idea hai del tradimento? Secondo te quando e' Tradimento?
> 
> Realmente mi lasciate basita!


 
Questa mi sembra una buona contro-domanda, che poi era il senso della mia (domanda). Dov'è il confine? Fin qui non è tradimento, un centimetro più in là sì. Si dovrà pure connotare il reato in qualche modo, vi pare?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> fai tutte e tre le cose?


 

La cicala che imprudente
tutta estate al sol cantò
provveduta di niente
nell'inverno si trovò .....


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vedrai che era un test trabocchetto, tipo quello delle tre palline nel film il mostro


 
Cos'è il test delle palline?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi dipende...se te le fai le pippe o le fai.....in quel caso cambia....


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

ci sono mogli per cui non è tradimento andare con altre purchè la sera lui torni a dormire a casa. 
Mi spiego? 
mi capisco?
Credo di sì.


----------



## Old mirtilla (7 Ottobre 2008)

quando si fa self-service di solito succede pensando alla persona dei propri desideri.... beh, anche la uno puoi farla pensando alla persona dei propri desideri, ma c'è il contatto fisico con un altro corpo.... la tre è la peggiore sencondo me.....ma....se la due la fai pensando a qualcuno che nn è il tuo partner?? oddio, mi sto incasinando!!!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> quando si fa self-service di solito succede pensando alla persona dei propri desideri.... beh, anche la uno puoi farla pensando alla persona dei propri desideri, ma c'è il contatto fisico con un altro corpo.... la tre è la peggiore sencondo me.....ma....se la due la fai pensando a qualcuno che nn è il tuo partner?? oddio, mi sto incasinando!!!


 
Perchè è la peggiore? Forse perchè l'allumeur'... il tiramollista, insomma, non ha neanche il coraggio di andare sino infondo? E' così? Credo che sia così.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> La cicala che imprudente
> tutta estate al sol cantò
> provveduta di niente
> nell'inverno si trovò .....


ma che risposta è?


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:
> 
> 1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?
> 
> ...


Il tradimento è il non dire. Punto. Per le tre domande dipende dalle circostanze. Sulla tre trovo il flirtare con altri davanti al proprio partner mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che risposta è?


 Non so, mi è venuta con la tua poesiola.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il tradimento è il non dire. Punto. Per le tre domande dipende dalle circostanze. Sulla tre trovo il flirtare con altri davanti al proprio partner mancanza di rispetto.


Concordo. Non dire è sempre la cosa più dolorosa, specie per chi 'non dice'. Flirtare con altri davanti al proprio partner è di pessimo gusto.


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:
> 
> 1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?*Si, lo stesso livello di un comune tradimento, in più ti reputo pure fesso perchè con tante che in giro la danno gratis, tu vai ancora a pagare!!!
> *
> ...


Ho soddisfatto la tua curiosità?!?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ho soddisfatto la tua curiosità?!?


 
Yeah!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*........*

Giochi di mani...giochi di villani...!!!


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giochi di mani...giochi di villani...!!!


punti di vista....


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2008)

*E tu*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Questa mi sembra una buona contro-domanda, che poi era il senso della mia (domanda). Dov'è il confine? Fin qui non è tradimento, un centimetro più in là sì. Si dovrà pure connotare il reato in qualche modo, vi pare?


Non voglio banalizzare con risposte scontate, quando si occulta una realtà che riguarderebbe la coppia é tradire, ma il tuo confine dove sarebbe? Forse lo sappiamo benissimo, si comincia ad eludere la verità, mentire o occultare qualcosa... é tradimento, e non tanto passionale quanto della complicità, della reciprocità che sono le travi portanti di una coppia. Tradimento perfino progettuale.... perché può cambiare il modo di vedersi... 
Poi possiamo valutare i vari gradi, ma la sostanza é invariata. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non voglio banalizzare con risposte scontate, quando si occulta una realtà che riguarderebbe la coppia é tradire, ma il tuo confine dove sarebbe? Forse lo sappiamo benissimo, si comincia ad eludere la verità, mentire o occultare qualcosa... é tradimento, e non tanto passionale quanto della complicità, della reciprocità che sono le travi portanti di una coppia. Tradimento perfino progettuale.... perché può cambiare il modo di vedersi...
> Poi possiamo valutare i vari gradi, ma la sostanza é invariata.
> Bruja


Credo che tu abbia ragione, Bruja, il punto di confine è il tradimento della complicità. Il resto non importa, le gradazioni sono boiate. 
Tradisci quando la persona che hai davanti non capisce più chi ha davanti.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia ragione, Bruja, il punto di confine è il tradimento della complicità. Il resto non importa, le gradazioni sono boiate.
> *Tradisci quando la persona che hai davanti non capisce più chi ha davanti.*


significa, tradotto per noi uomini terra terra?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> significa, tradotto per noi uomini terra terra?


 
Raccontare talmente tante balle che chi hai davanti non ci capisce più un fischio.


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:
> 
> 1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?
> È tradimento. Gravità lieve.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Originalmente inviato da Lineadombra
> Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:
> 
> 1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?
> ...


Giobbe ma che minchia scrivi?


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giobbe ma che minchia scrivi?


Ragazzuola, su che cosa non sei d'accordo?


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Concordo. Non dire è sempre la cosa più dolorosa, specie per chi 'non dice'. Flirtare con altri davanti al proprio partner è di *pessimo gusto*.


Ri-concordo. Anche sul più doloroso per chi non dice.


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia ragione, Bruja, il punto di confine è *il tradimento della complicità. Il resto non importa, le gradazioni sono boiate. *
> *Tradisci quando la persona che hai davanti non capisce più chi ha davanti*.


Oppure capisce benissimo ma non le si chiarisce un bel niente. Perchè non si è in grado di farlo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> *Raccontare talmente tante balle* che chi hai davanti non ci capisce più un fischio.


ma prima o dopo il tradimento scusa? o per il?


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Dimenticavo*

Il punto 2 non costituisce tradimento ma è sintomo di crisi. A meno che non ci siano motivi validi per... 

ps volete mettere la differenza?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il punto 2 non costituisce tradimento ma è *sintomo di crisi*. A meno che non ci siano motivi validi per...
> 
> ps volete mettere la differenza?


Ma quando mai... gli uomini si farebbero le pippe anche se fossero all'apice dell'innamoramento!


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... gli uomini si farebbero le pippe anche se fossero all'apice dell'innamoramento!


Dipende dagli uomini... e dalle donne...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... gli uomini si farebbero le pippe anche se fossero all'apice dell'innamoramento!


quotolo....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dipende dagli uomini... e dalle donne...



Non non dipende proprio, guarda che nessun uomo rinuncerebbe alla sua santa pippa di quando in quando... e questo non toglierebbe niente alla relazione... ne sminuirebbe il sesso con la propria compagna


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non non dipende proprio, guarda che nessun uomo rinuncerebbe alla sua santa pippa di quando in quando... e questo non toglierebbe niente alla relazione... ne sminuirebbe il sesso con la propria compagna


ariquotolo...come antistress personale e per addormentarsi poi....


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:
> 
> 1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?
> 
> ...


No..però fa diventare ciechi. Io difatti porto le lenti a contatto, ma non basta. Ho già ordinato il cane guida

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..però fa diventare ciechi. Io difatti porto le lenti a contatto, ma non basta. Ho già ordinato il cane guida
> 
> Buscopann


Prova col laser... fa miracoli


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prova col laser... fa miracoli


Oramai ho ordinato il cane. mi ci sono già affezionato

Buscopann


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..però fa diventare ciechi. Io difatti porto le lenti a contatto, ma non basta. Ho già ordinato il cane guida
> 
> Buscopann




















  o  ddio m'hai fatto schiantà...

e cmq le pippe nn creano problemi alla coppia, via...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... gli uomini si farebbero le pippe anche se fossero all'apice dell'innamoramento!


Quoto & davvero, io non ci vedo niente di male!!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Oramai ho ordinato il cane. mi ci sono già affezionato
> 
> Buscopann


Non vale.... tu come veterinario hai la corsia preferenziale col cane guida!!! 
Opportunista!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:
> 
> 1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?
> È tradimento. Gravità lieve.
> ...



Giobbe tu sei malato!!!!!

1) Giobbe è pazzo
Gravità lieve

2) Giobbe si masturba troppo poco
Gravità grave

3) Giobbe fa strani pensieri sulle suore
Gravità invereconda


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Giobbe tu sei malato!!!!!
> 
> 1) Giobbe è pazzo
> Gravità lieve
> ...


Perché?


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Giobbe tu sei malato!!!!!
> 
> 1) Giobbe è pazzo
> Gravità lieve
> ...
























sei un pirla...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2008)

*sì...*



Italia1 ha detto:


> sei un pirla...


... ma geniale! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Giobbe tu sei malato!!!!!
> 
> 1) Giobbe è pazzo
> Gravità lieve
> ...
















   uomo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... ma geniale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per me molto spesso sono sinonimi..


----------



## Old Alexantro (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:
> 
> 1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?
> 
> ...


1) si
2) dipende secondo me no pero' se e' tradimento  questo e' tradimento anche quello col pensiero 
3) si


----------



## Old stellamarina (8 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Quoto & davvero, io non ci vedo niente di male!!!


 nemmeno io, anche perche' ribaltiamolo al femminile, se fosse una donne sarebbe la stessa cosa?? a mio marito piace sapere che ho avuto del tempo per trastullarmi, noi se ci facciamo le pippe ce le raccontiamo anche


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Ottobre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> a mio marito piace sapere che ho avuto del tempo per trastullarmi,


secondo me piace al 99% degli uomini...


----------



## Old stellamarina (8 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> secondo me piace al 99% degli uomini...


come immaginavo


----------



## Old Lineadombra (8 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma prima o dopo il tradimento scusa? o per il?


 
Prima, durante e dopo.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... gli uomini si farebbero le pippe anche se fossero all'apice dell'innamoramento!


La pippa è sacrosanta (il primo amore non si scorda mai). E' l'unico momento in cui fai l'amore da solo con i tuoi sogni.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (8 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..però fa diventare ciechi. Io difatti porto le lenti a contatto, ma non basta. Ho già ordinato il cane guida
> 
> Buscopann


 

Ehehehehe, anche a me lo dicevano!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prova col laser... fa miracoli


 
Una pippa col laser!!!!!!!??????? Che male!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> La pippa è sacrosanta (il primo amore non si scorda mai).

















cmq nn avevo mai pensato a questo aspetto...


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non non dipende proprio, guarda che nessun uomo rinuncerebbe alla sua santa pippa di quando in quando... e questo non toglierebbe niente alla relazione... ne sminuirebbe il sesso con la propria compagna


Dipende, se si vive insieme potrebbe non esserci il tempo...


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> secondo me piace al 99% degli uomini...


Guardare sicuramente, farlo al posto di... beh...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dipende, se si vive insieme potrebbe non esserci il tempo...


Che fai lo tampini ovunque? Sotto la doccia, al bagno, a lavoro etc etc ?... Grazie a dio in genere io non vivo in simbiosi con nessuno... credo che *certi spazi* vadano lasciati...


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che fai lo tampini ovunque? Sotto la doccia, al bagno, a lavoro etc etc ?... Grazie a dio in genere io non vivo in simbiosi con nessuno... credo che *certi spazi* vadano lasciati...


 
Io non tampino nessuno ma se il sesso funziona funziona. Punto.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Prima, durante e dopo.


quindi tradisci quando chi hai davanti ti racconta tante balle perchè a sua volta ti sta tradendo

vado a farmi una dose di crack e torno subito....aspettami qui...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guardare sicuramente, farlo al posto di... beh...


guardare è interessante, farlo ancora di più...


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> guardare è interessante, farlo ancora di più...


Bisogna essere capaci però. Di farlo...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bisogna essere capaci però. Di farlo...


eh, beh, quello è sottinteso, è un'arte...


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> eh, beh, quello è sottinteso, è un'arte...


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:
> 
> 1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo seriamente, secondo il mio punto di vista: a parte la 2, le altre sono tradimento.
Air


----------



## Old Lineadombra (9 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ti rispondo seriamente, secondo il mio punto di vista: a parte la 2, le altre sono tradimento.
> Air


Concordo parzialmente. Secondo me andare a puttane costituisce tradimento lieve trattandosi di attività prevalentemente ginnica.


----------



## brugola (9 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Concordo parzialmente. Secondo me andare a puttane costituisce tradimento lieve trattandosi di attività prevalentemente ginnica.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>



Son le 10.30 am, pare brutto se mi faccio il primo martini?


----------



## brugola (9 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Son le 10.30 am, pare brutto se mi faccio il primo martini?


è un lavoro sporco ma qualcuno deve pur farlo lettry e chi meglio di noi?
mi raccomando  l'oliva!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (9 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


 
Lo sapevo che reagivi così


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2008)

*???*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Concordo parzialmente. Secondo me andare a puttane costituisce tradimento lieve trattandosi di attività prevalentemente ginnica.


 
Nel senso che anziché farti un'ora di attrezzi e pagare la palestra, fai un'ora di sesso e paghi la professionista?
Anche questa é un'opzione.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Lineadombra (9 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nel senso che anziché farti un'ora di attrezzi e pagare la palestra, fai un'ora di sesso e paghi la professionista?
> Anche questa é un'opzione....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non metterla sul personale. Modifica suggerita ".... anzichè *fare* .... si *fa *...." . 

E' un'opzione, sì, buona per tutti coloro che vivono il sesso con distacco.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Non metterla sul personale. Modifica suggerita ".... anzichè *fare* .... si *fa *...." .
> 
> E' un'opzione, sì, buona per tutti coloro che vivono il sesso con distacco.


invidio molto la tua donna/compagna..
ti prego..dimmi che sei single!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ragazze..a me doppio, thank's


----------



## La Lupa (9 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:
> 
> 1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?
> 
> ...


1) ... mmm... ni... dipende...
2)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




3) *SI*


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Non metterla sul personale. Modifica suggerita ".... anzichè *fare* .... si *fa *...." .
> 
> E' un'opzione, sì, buona per tutti coloro che *vivono il sesso con distacco*.


Ovvero?


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2008)

*Infatti*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Non metterla sul personale. Modifica suggerita ".... anzichè *fare* .... si *fa *...." .
> 
> E' un'opzione, sì, buona per tutti coloro che vivono il sesso con distacco.


Non ho messo nulla sul personale, ero solo descrittiva.... e come vedi funziona 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Lineadombra (9 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> invidio molto la tua donna/compagna..
> ti prego..dimmi che sei single!!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ehehehe....... e tu? Non fosse socialmente esecrabile non spenderesti una cifra ragionevole per qualche ora di sesso con uno splendido ragazzo che, compreso nel prezzo, e solo se richiesto, potrebbe portarti pure a cena corteggiandoti con grazia e dicendoti un sacco di cose carine?


----------



## brugola (9 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Non fosse socialmente esecrabile non spenderesti una cifra ragionevole per qualche ora di sesso con uno splendido ragazzo che, compreso nel prezzo, e solo se richiesto, potrebbe portarti pure a cena corteggiandoti con grazia e dicendoti un sacco di cose carine?


io no.
se mi corteggia perchè lo pago non mi frega una fava.
forse è questa la differenza?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ehehehe....... e tu? Non fosse socialmente esecrabile non spenderesti una cifra ragionevole per qualche ora di sesso con uno splendido ragazzo che, compreso nel prezzo, e solo se richiesto, potrebbe portarti pure a cena corteggiandoti con grazia e dicendoti un sacco di cose carine?


capisco che possa sembrarti fantascienza ma la risposta è no.
Vedi, esiste quella cosina chiamata dignità, rispetto di sè stessi che impedisce ad alcuni di elemosinare un 'oretta di piacere da qualcuno che lo fa solo per soldi e . sopratutto, per  alcuni non fare sesso se non con la persona che si ama perde parecchio della propria attrattiva.
Piuttosto ,se proprio non si resiste, si fa da sè.
You know what  I mean??


----------



## Old Lineadombra (9 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io no.
> se mi corteggia perchè lo pago non mi frega una fava.
> forse è questa la differenza?


 
Forse ti frega se ti scopa senza corteggiarti anche se mentre ti corteggia ti dice un sacco di fesserie al solo scopo di scoparti. Probabilmente così la dignità è salva (anche se il risultato è il medesimo)


----------



## brugola (9 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Forse ti frega se ti scopa senza corteggiarti anche se* mentre ti corteggia ti dice un sacco di fesserie al solo scopo di scoparti*. Probabilmente così la dignità è salva (anche se il risultato è il medesimo)


 
guarda che corteggiare una donna non è proprio una schifezza....sai che ci si diverte pure?
si può scopare senza corteggiare, non è mica un problema.
ma pagare no.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (9 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda che corteggiare una donna non è proprio una schifezza....sai che ci si diverte pure?
> si può scopare senza corteggiare, non è mica un problema.
> ma pagare no.


 
Scopare senza corteggiare, non è un problema..... perfetto!
Divertirsi corteggiando....... splendido, perfetto!
Corteggiare senza scopare facendosi un mucchio di risate magari rendendosi pure conto vicendevolmente di quando siamo spiritosi e brillanti..... perfetto!
Nè corteggiare, nè scopare...... benissimo, perfetto!

Ma perchè pagare no?


----------



## La Lupa (9 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Scopare senza corteggiare, non è un problema..... perfetto!
> Divertirsi corteggiando....... splendido, perfetto!
> Corteggiare senza scopare facendosi un mucchio di risate magari rendendosi pure conto vicendevolmente di quando siamo spiritosi e brillanti..... perfetto!
> Nè corteggiare, nè scopare...... benissimo, perfetto!
> ...


Perchè una vera signora non tira mai fuori il portafoglio.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (9 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè una vera signora non tira mai fuori il portafoglio.


Lapidaria.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 1) ... mmm... ni... dipende...
> 2)
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo con Lupa e delle tre, la terza, visto che implica un minimo/massimo di attenzione in più verso qualcuno/a che non sia il nostro partner, la vedo più grave.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vorrei il vostro illuminato parere su un paio di questioni:
> 
> 1) Andare con le mignotte costituisce tradimento? Se sì a che livello di gravità?
> 
> ...


 
dipende dal contesto. 

tutto è relativo a quello.


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Scopare senza corteggiare, non è un problema..... perfetto!
> Divertirsi corteggiando....... splendido, perfetto!
> Corteggiare senza scopare facendosi un mucchio di risate magari rendendosi pure conto vicendevolmente di quando siamo spiritosi e brillanti..... perfetto!
> Nè corteggiare, nè scopare...... benissimo, perfetto!
> ...


Perchè si può avere gratis.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè si può avere gratis.


 
Ummmm..... alle cose gratis ci credo poco. C'è sempre un prezzo emotivo o monetario.


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2008)

*???*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ummmm..... alle cose gratis ci credo poco. C'è sempre un prezzo emotivo o monetario.


 
Credevo che fosse solo perché potevi scegliere senza preoccuparti del bon ton 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credevo che fosse solo perché potevi scegliere senza preoccuparti del bon ton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La questione del prezzo non scompare, anche se puoi scegliere, anzi, se puoi scegliere è addirittura peggio perchè le tentazioni sono tante e il mutuo emotivo non l'hanno ancora inventato (quello bancario poi è alle stelle)


----------

